# Introducing: unnamed



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

A few weeks back we had a horrible dog attack. We ended up catching the dogs and council took care of them. We decided to get a herd protecter. Our friends had a litter of pups and we knew the mom and dad both great protectors and very good at their jobs so we decided to buy a pup from them. A maremma. He is now old enough to come home and we picked him up yesterday. He has come out and sat in my goat yard today with me and is very happy with to be in the goat yard. Just lays down and watches them. We decided to start with just little visits both for him and our goats to get used to him. He hasn't quite got a name yet though :/





















Any advise is welcome as he is our first guardian!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy is he cute! How about something like Thor?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness - he is SO adorable.

I would be tempted to name him something silly, like, darling, adorable, cuteness - can't get enough of that sweet little face!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

maremma are great guard dogs...I think that is what i would get if I was in the market. ..Hes a sweet doll...WHen I saw his face..I saw a "Peter" LOL


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Quincy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Fluffy or Snowball because he sure is!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here he is  grown a lot already! He loves sitting with the goats and already told off my cattle pup for trying to chase one along the fence line! 
We have called him Cujo.. well my partner did and kept pushing the name and now he knows the name and it's stuck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

